# ROH/Roundhouse L'orfeo



## gravitas (Feb 21, 2016)

I expect to get flamed here, but has anyone seen this on you tube? Yes it's in English and that will turn most people off, but it has a lot to offer including hi-def and great sound. Some of staging is clunky but singing is good as is accompaniment.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I enjoyed the Jordi Savall version of L'orfeo very much. It's hard to imagine anything better, but do you have a link?


----------



## gravitas (Feb 21, 2016)

Sure, sorry about that... 




And yes, I'm not comparing it to the likes of Savall but I found it quite wonderful....


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Am very much in favor of performing opera in the local language. Will watch the best parts with alacrity and report back. Thank you!


----------



## gravitas (Feb 21, 2016)

Well, I am too... then again, one of the greatest Ring cycles - Goodall - is in English, so I've stopped making rules about this stuff!


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

I miswrote in my previous post. I meant to say I'm in favor of using the *local* language.

That said, the Goodall _Ring_ is a snooze.


----------



## gravitas (Feb 21, 2016)

It's not to everyone's taste to be sure but it's a seriously important interpretation.


----------

